# Very Sad day *Manuelli Update*



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I came home today from school and checked my manuelli tank to make sure he is doing alright, i did a water change on Saturday and he has shown improvement since he's been eating and swimming actively, but i come home today to see this:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

More


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

more


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

last one


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i placed him back in the water just to be sure he's dead because i'm about to go to school, i will take more pictures tonight if he is in fact dead.... here are my water test results:

pH: 6.8
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: .5ppm

The only thing i did different was a 20% water change and added a tablespoon of melafix, temp. stayed constant at 82 degrees.

today is not my day... :sad:

thank you to everybody that helped me take care of this guy, he was in bad shape when i got him but during the course of the week he has shown much improvement....

unfortunatley i have to go back to class.... i will take more pictures and give everybody a further update on his situation.

Allen


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss dude.







Didn't you just get him btw?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man....









Jim


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Sorry for your loss dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes.... got him last tuesday in pretty bad shape... he was eating and showed some improvement but when i got home today he was floating on the surface lifeless.

i'm in such a bad mood i've decided to just stay home from school and study.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sorry to hear man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

noooooooooo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

really sorry to hear that, you did all that you could though.

Joe


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to see and hear!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

yea sorry man sucks when u think something is doin betta then life has those nasty suprises!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry Allen for your loss. You did a great job trying to save him and did everything you could. We all know the feeling bro and empathize with you.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Sorry Allen for your loss. You did a great job trying to save him and did everything you could. We all know the feeling bro and empathize with you.


 thanks for the encouraging words jon, pedro and i are currently working on a replacement manuelli for the one i lost...

i'm hoping for the best, it's either i get another manuelli or credit... what do you guys think?


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

sorry dude for you lost


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man thats shitty bro! Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'm hoping for the best, it's either i get another manuelli or credit... what do you guys think?


 Get another Manuelli dude. I've been wanting one for the longest time too.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i hear ya bro.... i think i might just get a replacement manuelli.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

allen, i couldnt believe what i've heard earlier ,man it looks really bad from the new pix. it's alright guy pedro said he'll replace it w/no problem.he'll take care of you.man that sux by the way the rb still looks good. his homies are taking good care of him right now lol.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hahahaha sounds good marxen and hey when you get a chance check out this website....it has very interesting information on it.

www.sfvbikenight.com


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

im really sorry for your loss i really wish he pulled throw. i hope you get another one for free from pedro. sorry again


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

get a another on da replacement







sorry for da loss


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

RIP manny...

so if Pedro is going to replace the fish...you still would have to pay shipping out of your own pocket again huh.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

aah no sh*t... i followed the story a little bit and was hoping he got better... hope your next one will be more succesfull


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

sorry to hear that Allen.









i hope your replacement works out.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear this, man...









Well, you did the best you could: sometimes that's just not enough....
But I'm sure you'll do a great job with your replacement fish :smile:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vanz said:


> RIP manny...
> 
> so if Pedro is going to replace the fish...you still would have to pay shipping out of your own pocket again huh.


 that's correct vanz.... need to pay for shipping again.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...it´s so sad :sad: ...!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Dude that SUCKS!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry!!


----------

